# Judo Newaza!



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 2, 2008)

[yt]4u41omoNO4U[/yt]


----------



## Skip Cooper (Mar 3, 2008)

Man, that was some sick techniques...who said that judo is softer than jujutsu, LOL!

Thanks for the post!


----------



## Abbax8 (Mar 20, 2008)

Skip Cooper said:


> Man, that was some sick techniques...who said that judo is softer than jujutsu, LOL!
> 
> Thanks for the post!



Not me.

Peace

Dennis


----------



## matt.m (Mar 22, 2008)

As a practicing hapkidoan and instructor of Yudo I say this......"Yudo/Judo is only soft if you allow it to be."


----------

